

Shake Shack Filing for IPO at Valuation of 1B - squigs25
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-04/shake-shack-said-to-aim-for-1-billion-ipo-valuation.html

======
squigs25
There are currently approximately 50 locations, so that's a value of $20M per
shake shack location.

